

Facebook has over 200 trackers watching you, new study finds - CYPHERDSOUL
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-is-how-facebook-is-tracking-your-internet-activity-2012-9

======
james-skemp
So, the more you browse the Internet the more your browser makes requests for
(third-party) Web sites? That's hardly news.

What gets me is the reporting; 'even the site I write for helps them track
you.' Now that's a question (I know the answer): why do so many sites throw
sharing icons all over? Are they really that beneficial? Or is the return low?
Or given the time required to put them on a site, does it not even matter?

